# Great pizza / Kauai / Hanalei Bay



## akp (Jun 21, 2011)

We ate in most meals and saved our $$$ to spend on Shave Ice, but we did end up grabbing a pizza in Hanalei.  It was some of the best pizza I've had in my life, and that's saying a lot!  

It is in the Ching Young (SP?) shopping center.  The place is very cute.  They have guitars and drums and such that you can play while you wait for your pizza.  There are a few tables inside and more outside in the pedestrian courtyard of the shopping center. 

Great service, great pizza.  I wish I were there right now!

Anita


----------



## sdbrier (Jun 22, 2011)

We also had great pizza, but ours was at Brick Oven Pizza in Kapaa'. They had an excellent wheat crust brushed with garlic butter, Hawaiian topping. Yummy!


----------



## akp (Jun 22, 2011)

*Yes!  that crust!*

Although it is a different place, it was the crust at Hanalei Pizza that was so wonderful too!  He said it was garlic salt.  It was wonderfully crispy and tasty and had a perfect texture.

yum!


----------



## larue (Jun 22, 2011)

sdbrier said:


> We also had great pizza, but ours was at Brick Oven Pizza in Kapaa'. They had an excellent wheat crust brushed with garlic butter, Hawaiian topping. Yummy!



There is also a second location on the way to Waimea Canyon, unless they closed it down when they opened the Kapaa location.  We always stop at Brick Oven on the way back from our Waimea Canyon loop.


----------



## sdbrier (Jun 23, 2011)

We also stopped on our way back from the Canyon, plus on our way to the airport. Left with a good taste in our mouth! 

  I loved our ten days on Kauai, but DW still prefers Maui.

  I'll take both!:whoopie:


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 23, 2011)

We really like Brick Oven Pizza in Kapa'a.  Their buffet is a great deal and very reasonable for dining in Hawaii - a great way to fill up hungry kids, too.


----------



## travelbug (Jun 23, 2011)

DH thought the pizza in Hanalei was some of the best he ever had.  What a welcome addition to food choices north shore.
Marilyn


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 23, 2011)

sdbrier said:


> We also had great pizza, but ours was at Brick Oven Pizza in Kapaa'. They had an excellent wheat crust brushed with garlic butter, Hawaiian topping. Yummy!



I'll add an endorsement for BOP.

Marty


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Another good pizza option on the north shore is in the gas station store at the shopping center in Princeville.  Someone on TUG recommended it, so we tried it last fall, and enjoyed it.  Unusual location, but good product.


----------



## fillde (Jun 23, 2011)

Must be the water.:rofl:


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 23, 2011)

We love the deli-in-the-gas-station in Princeville.

Hanalei Pizza?  We'll have to try it!  And _BOP has a BUFFET?!_  We're heading there tomorrow with our two teenaged sons and a reasonably priced buffet sounds AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 23, 2011)

hibbeln said:


> We love the deli-in-the-gas-station in Princeville.
> 
> Hanalei Pizza?  We'll have to try it!  And _BOP has a BUFFET?!_  We're heading there tomorrow with our two teenaged sons and a reasonably priced buffet sounds AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!



2 teenaged sons + buffet should be heaven for you!! It's in Kapaa. I know how my two brothers ate at that age - crazy the amount of food they could inhale. And both were super skinny until one bro worked at a lumber mill for a summer and gained muscles.

We are now converts to the gas station pizza after reading about it on TUG. They love the fact that my 10 yr old DD asks for MORE garlic!! Nice guys who work the kitchen.


----------



## tfalk (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the  info, we'll have to give them a try.  In the 27 years I've been going to Hawaii, I can honestly say I've never had a good pizza there. 

We always thought it was pretty funny when you pulled into the pizza hut in Kapaa and the roosters would run under the fence to get into the Kentucky Fried Chicken lot... and they felt safer there because?


----------



## scrapngen (Jun 24, 2011)

tfalk said:


> Thanks for the  info, we'll have to give them a try.  In the 27 years I've been going to Hawaii, I can honestly say I've never had a good pizza there.
> 
> We always thought it was pretty funny when you pulled into the pizza hut in Kapaa and the roosters would run under the fence to get into the Kentucky Fried Chicken lot... and they felt safer there because?



:hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## GPLACERS (Jun 26, 2011)

I've been to that Hanalei Pizza place.  Great Pizza!  Most food places close early in the Princeville area but we found this place still open one night so we decided to try.  Delicious!!!  One of the best pizza's I ever had.  The garlic flavor was unreal, I saw them make the pizza and noticed they basted garlic butter on it!  I think this place has a high rating on Yelp.  

I will have to try BOP when I go back in October.

This Pizza place, along with the Kilauea Fish market (best Ahi Tuna wrap ever) will be regular stops for now on!


----------



## cgeidl (Jun 26, 2011)

*Never a great pizza West of the Mississippi*

Being from the East I am very prejudiced and have had very good but not great pizza west of the Mississippi. In Hawaii only good pizza so far and that was at Costco of all places. Will keep your place in mind though for our next Kauai visit and hope you are right IMHO.


----------



## Force Kin (Sep 19, 2011)

I have been in one at Princeville , they have amazingly stuffed pizza with lovely ambiance and everytime I just be there I fall in love with pizzas over and over.


----------



## tfalk (Sep 19, 2011)

Forgot all about this thread...

We grabbed a couple of pies from the gas station in August... Honestly, I wasn't impressed...
The pizza in Costco was definately better.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 19, 2011)

*Brick Oven Pizza Story*

Wife and I ordered a BIG loaded pizza at Brick Oven and we had 3-4 slices left.

There was a Hawaiian family there with 3 boys and a girl and I took it over to them and told the boys that this would put hair on the chest.

They graciously thanked us and in a few minutes I hear the father and mother laughing hysterically--one of their boys was looking down his T shirt to see if there was any hair on his chest yet.:hysterical:


----------

